# Satzungsänderung Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V. - zu wenig Bienen im Norden??



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember

*Satzungsänderung Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V. - zu wenig Bienen im Norden??​*Wie immer aus zuverlässigen Quellen....

Manche nennen es  Déjà-vu, andere sprechen schlicht von zu wenig Honig.

Als ob der Hamburger Landesverband nicht schon genügend Schwierigkeiten hätte (Rückforderung von Geldern für einen vom Land bezahlten Biologen, weil der angeblich nicht wie notwendig seine Berichte geliefert hätte, kaum in der Lage ne satzungsgemäße HV hinzukriegen etc.), und als ob man aus der Geschichte mit dem Nachbarverband der nichthonigessenden Wackeldackel vom LSFV-SH nichts gelernt hätte (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306758), ging nun die Einladung raus an die Mitglieder zur ausserordentlichen Hauptversammlung des ASVHH am 18. Dezember.

Da solls aber auch schon im Vorfeld Stress geben, weil die Einladung wohl nicht satzungskonform sei, wie manche Hamburger meinen - manche munkeln sogar von Absicht, weil der Präsident unbedingt im DAFV bleiben wolle (im Gegensatz zu einem Großteil seines Präsidiums, wie erzählt wird) und somit ein Beschluss gegen den Verbleib im DAFV nicht wirksam wäre bei nicht satzungsgemäßer Einladung. 

Davon ab will sich aber der Präsident wohl zumindest  auch den entsprechenden Einfluss sichern. 
Denn wie beim LSFV-SH (wir berichteten) will sich das Präsidium laut uns vorliegender Einladung in der zur Kündigung notwendigen Satzungsänderung auch gleich noch durchsetzen, *dass zukünftig nicht mehr die Mitglieder, sondern das Präsidium über die Mitgliedschaft in Dachverbänden entscheiden solle.*

Ein Schelm, wer dabei Böses denkt....

Was ich persönlich darüber denke, angesichts dessen, dass gerade erst im Nachbarverband LSFV-SH nicht mal die Mehrheit der dortigen nichthonigessenden Wackeldackel so dumm war, eine solche Befugnis ihrem Präsidium zu geben, behalte ich lieber für mich.....

Dreist isses schon - oder es zeigt, was Präsident/Präsidium vom ASVHH von ihren Mitgliedern halten und deren Informationsstand - viel kann es bei einem solchen Versuch eigentlich nicht sein..

Dass zudem vom Präsidenten Stoof die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, und der mindestens ebenso kompetente Finanzvize Pieper eingeladen wurde, die noch ihren aus der obskuren Finanzkommission (kein DAFV-Gremium) stammenden Kollegen Mau mitbringen wollen, nicht aber z. B . Sachsen oder Niedersachsen als kündigende Landesverbände zur insgesamt objektiveren Bewertung eingeladen wurden, zeigt auch schon viel.

Gerade wenn man die gut formulierten Gründe von den Sachsen mal durchliest:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4434379#post4434379

Ob das die Delegierten vom Hamburger Verband überhaupt schon mitbekommen haben?

Denn der DAFV informiert ja seine Mitglieder nicht über Kündigungen - jedenfalls nicht so schnell und umfassend wie über "Rückkehrer"....

Dass das alles mindestens jedoch "recht nett geplant" war, zeigt der Zeitplan.

Die Einladung wurde zum letztmöglichen Termin rausgeschickt - eine weitere HV zu einem anderen Termin (würde nur die Woche zwischen Weihnachten und Silvester bleiben) in 2015 ist somit kaum möglich. 

Interessanterweise wird laut Einladung nur davon gesprochen, darüber abzustimmen, ob man im DAFV bleiben will, eine Diskussion, ob die Vereine dem ASVHH dafür auch das notwendige Geld über eine Beitragserhöhung geben wollen, ist nicht auf der Tagesordnung zu finden. 

Ob dann wie bei Weser-Ems einfach (und rechtlich wohl kaum haltbar) zusammen 2 Punkte (Rücknahme  Kündigung, Erhöhung Beitrag der Vereine)  als 1 Punkt abgestimmt wird, wird sich zeigen - wie man hört, wurde bei Weser-Ems diesbezüglich von intelligenteren Delegierten/Vereinen schon Einspruch eingelegt.
Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4423200#post4423200

Auch, da auch das Protokoll wohl von einigen Mitgliedern eher als "phantasievoll" bezeichnet wurde....

*Und Hamburg?*
Sei es drum, anscheinend haben die Hamburger nicht viel gelernt aus ihren letzten HV, die regelmäßig neu angesetzt werden mussten wegen Fehlern.

Oder der Präsi Stoof macht das tatsächlich absichtlich so, um dieses Jahr keine gültige Entscheidung über den Verbleib im DAFV treffen zu müssen und so dann auch noch das Jahr 2017 mit bezahlen müsste, wenn erst nächstes Jahr die Kündigung beschlossen werden würde.

Angesichts möglicher Rückzahlungssummen ans Land wg. des Biologen (s.o.) kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Verband so viel Kohle über hat, dass er das wie der Rheinische Fischereiverband zuerst mal aus eigener Tasche bezahlt - und eine Beitragserhöhung für die Vereine steht wie gesagt nicht auf de Tagesordnung..

Aber zahlen werden die Vereine das am Ende müssen - besser gesagt:
So oder so wie immer deren organisierte Angelfischer/Zahler...


*Stadthonig?*
Vielleicht kommts ja aber alles ganz anders, weil die Hamburger als Städter ja Zugriff auf Stadthonig haben (http://www.imkerverein-altona.de/) ????

Und sie nicht so leicht auf einseitige Information und leere Versprechen ihrer Präsidien und des DAFV reinfallen wie die nichthonigessenden Wackeldackel der Mehrheit der Delegierten vom LSFV-SH, Weser-Ems oder dem Rheinischen Fischereiverband?


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Satzungsänderung Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V. - zu wenig Bienen im Norden??*

Interessante Info damals von teilnehmenden Delegierten der HV des DAFV in Göttingen:
Präsi Stoof vom ASVHH hatte FÜR die Erhöhung des Beitrages gestimmt.........


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. November 2015)

*AW: Satzungsänderung Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V. - zu wenig Bienen im Norden??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Präsi Stoof vom ASVHH hatte FÜR die Erhöhung des Beitrages gestimmt.........



 Alles wird teurer....
 nur die Ausreden warum, werden immer billiger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Satzungsänderung Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V. - zu wenig Bienen im Norden??*

Was man so aus diversen Vereinen vom Hamburger Verband gerade alles so hört, könnte das ne spannende Sitzung werden.

Jedenfalls wenn die umsetzen und einbringen, was die da teilweise in den Vereinen aktuell diskutieren....

Man wird sehen, ob das am Ende dann wieder nur Maulheldentum war und die Hamburger Delegierten auch wie andere nichthonigessende Wackeldackel ausm Norden alles stumpf abnicken, oder ob es da dann tatsächlich zu gravierenden Änderungen kommen könnte...

Klare Richtung scheint nicht erkennbar, Stoof aber auch nicht nur Freunde für seine Ideen zu haben...


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Satzungsänderung Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V. - zu wenig Bienen im Norden??*



			
				Thomas9904;4438767Präsi Stoof vom ASVHH hatte FÜR die Erhöhung des Beitrages gestimmt.........[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> da ahnt man nichts gutes
> *
> *


----------



## hamburger1975 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Satzungsänderung Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V. - zu wenig Bienen im Norden??*

Und da sag einer, es gibt zu wenig Bienen im Norden!!



http://www.langnese-honig.de/home.html
:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Satzungsänderung Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V. - zu wenig Bienen im Norden??*

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...-Fragen-zum-LSFV-und-DAFV&p=371535#post371535
> ;-)))))))))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Januar 2016

*Interessante Sitzung in Hamburg*​
Erste Info nach der Sitzung von Teilnehmern:
Eine Mehrheit war für die Kündigung beim DAFV.

Eine Mehrheit war für die Satzungsänderung.

Leider wurde die erforderliche Mehrheit von 75% zur Satzungsänderung aber nicht erreicht, so dass die Hamburger trotz der Mehrheit für die Kündigung und für Satzungsänderung beim DAFV bleiben müssen.

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend.....
:q:q:q:q
Nicht besser verdient, wenn man Funktionäre wählt, die eine Satzung basteln, die einen an einen so unfähigem Dachverband bindet...

Ob und wie das alles zum verbandsinternen Frieden beitragen wird (in Hamburg wie beim DAFV) interessant zu beobachten sein.

Zu den diskutierten  "Ängsten" gehörte auch wieder, woher man die Beitragsmarken kriegen sollte bei Kündigung.......................

#d#d#d




PS:
Wer als Hamburger Verein einen preiswerten und fähigen Landesverband will, kann in Hamburg kündigen und zu den Niedersachsen gehen (wer eh nur im HH-Verband ist, weil er an die Verbandsgewässer will, muss halt die Kröten unfähige Funktionäre und Delegierte im HH-LV schlucken und braucht eh nicht meckern und soll brav die Mehrkosten bezahlen (und auch die auf der nächsten HV beim HH-LV wohl anstehende Beitragserhöhung wg. Versicherung und Inkasso DAFV-Beiträge)):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn sie diesen DAFV auch nicht weiter für Nullleistung finanzieren wollen und trotzdem in einem LV organisiert sein (können übrigens dann auch *Vereine aus den angrenzenden Bundesländern* laut Satzung des LSFV-NDS; wenn deren Landesverband im DAFV bleiben sollte.
> 
> § 3
> Mitgliedschaft
> ...



Gestern Abend hatte ich ja nur noch kurz Bescheid bekommen, heute berichteten nun einige Teilnehmer mehr von der Sitzung, ständig klingelt das Telefon.

Präsi Stoof hatte ja die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan eingeladen, die dann mit dem Finanzvize Pieper und Mau kommen wollte.

Von denen hatte jedoch plötzlich keiner mehr Zeit (oder Lust?), und so wurde der DAFV-Vize Landau geschickt.

Dieser wurde allerdings bevor es an die Diskussion um die Sache ging, dann "gebeten" (angeblich Antrag aus der Versammlung), den Raum zu verlassen.

Was am besten die Kompetenz von Verbanditen zeigt, ist dabei der folgende Vorgang (unabhängig von 3 Leuten bestätigt):
Präsident Stoof hat zugegeben, dass seine Aussage, man könne ja auch fristlos beim DAFV kündigen, nicht haltbar wäre.
*
Er habe damals den Verschmelzungsvertrag nicht gelesen, sondern sich darauf verlassen, was man ihm gesagt hätte..*

Nach Lektüre des Verschmelzungsvertrages jetzt musste er feststellen, dass eine fristlose Kündigung wie von ihm angesprochen, auf der geplanten Grundlage nicht möglich sei....

Weiteres, sobald ich mehr erfahre....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## KptIglo (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Satzungsänderung Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V. - zu wenig Bienen im Norden??*

Ich hatte heute das "große Vergnügen" entsprechende Infos von einem Teilnehmer an dieser Veranstaltung zu erhalten. Die Mehrheit der Versammlung ist zweimal dafür:
 1. für den Austritt und
 2. für die Satzungsänderung
Aber dumm gelaufen, die Mehrheit ist gar nicht die Mehrheit .....  #q
 Wie war das eigentlich noch mit der PISA Studie?
 Leider bin ich kein Jurist auch fehlen mir die Mittel um einen zu beauftragen. Diese Armleuchter in HH-LV gehen mir auf die Nüsse, mal sehen ob ich überhaupt noch auf Verbandsgewässer angewiesen sein will.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Satzungsänderung Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V. - zu wenig Bienen im Norden??*

So richtig glücklich scheinen nicht alle mit der Entwicklung im DAFV und den Ergebnissen aus Hamburg zu sein...

http://www.hamburger-angler.de/

So scheint es, dass die Fortführung der Mitgliedschaft im DAFV insbesondere den Freunden des SAV Hamburg und den Mitgliedern der A.I.G. Hamburg zu verdanken ist. Diese Vereine waren wohl - so erzählte mir ein Vereinsvorsitzender aus Hamburg heute - gegen eine Kündigung im DAFV und gegen eine Satzungsänderung und somit gegen einen Neuanfang, der von vielen anderen Vereinen befürwortet wird. Erklären können die das wohl auch nicht...

Andere Vereine schicken nur Delegierte (hat der Vorstand es nicht nötig?) zur Versammlung, die einen Auftrag hatten (im DAFV bleiben) und somit gar nicht mehr auf aktuelle Neuigkeiten - wie z.B. das Präsident Stoof den Verschmelzungsvertrag nicht gelesen haben soll und die versprochene außerordentliche Kündigung im DAFV bei einer Beitragserhöhung nicht haltbar wäre - reagieren konnten (durften). Alles Amateure in den Vorständen...

Mal gucken was in HH noch so passiert #6! Einig ist man sich wohl darüber, dass ein neuer Präsi kein Nachteil für die Hamburger Angler wäre...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Satzungsänderung Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V. - zu wenig Bienen im Norden??*

Die von dem Verein schien aber richtig bräsig und sauer zu sein über die Vorgänge und Entscheidungen - vielleicht wacht da ja mal einer auf???

Aber ich persönlich glaube, in Hamburg gibts einfach auch zu wenig Honig ;-))))))


----------



## kati48268 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Satzungsänderung Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V. - zu wenig Bienen im Norden??*

Sehr ärgerlich, das Ganze.

Aber Trost spenden die Gedanken, dass es schon sehr knapp war und ein solches 'Erwachen' in den LVs landauf/landab vor Jahren noch undenkbar war.

Die nächste Hauptversammlung wird wohl anders aussehen, wenn auch die letzten Leichtgläubigen Ende 2016 gemerkt haben, dass es "kein weiter so" geben darf & kann
nur eine weitere Illusion gewesen ist.

Denn es wird natürlich genauso katastrophal weiterlaufen im Bundesverband,
ganz einfach weil die gar nichts anderes können!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Satzungsänderung Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V. - zu wenig Bienen im Norden??*

Interessant wird es zu sehen sein, wer nun die anfallenden Mehrkosten tragen soll, da ja die Mitgliedschaft im DAFV ab  2016 auch gleich 50% mehr kostet.

Der Hamburger Verband hat ja durch die Geschichte mit den Zuschüssen für den Biologen, die sie der  Stadt zurückgeben sollen, eh nicht gerade Geld über, ums mal vorsichtig auszudrücken.

Meines Wissens wurde aber auf der Versammlung auch nicht über eine Beitragserhöhung abgestimmt, so dass (ausser die hätten die Beiträge für Bundes- und Landesverband satzungsgemäß getrennt wie die Niedersachsen, muss ich mal gucken) die Vereine das nicht bezahlen müssten, sondern deren eh schon klammer Landesverband.

Dazu kommt, dass die Hamburger durch die Leistungsstreichungen beim DAFV (keine Versicherung mehr, Beitragsinkasso über GmbH jetzt kostenpflichtig etc.) wahrscheinlich nicht nur für den DAFV-Beitrag, sondern auch um selber klar zu kommen, auch für sich selber schon die Beiträge erhöhen müssten..

Wenn die Vereine diesen wohl anstehenden Beitragserhöhungen für die Dummheit ihrer Funktionäre und Delegierten mit dieser Satzung (festschreiben einer Mitgliedschaft im VDSF/DAFV) auch noch zustimmen würden auf der nächsten HV (wo das wohl anstehen wird mit den Erhöhungen), dann hätten sies nun wirklich nicht mehr besser verdient ;-)))


----------



## Wander-HH (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Satzungsänderung Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V. - zu wenig Bienen im Norden??*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sehr ärgerlich, das Ganze.
> 
> Aber Trost spenden die Gedanken, dass es schon sehr knapp war und ein solches 'Erwachen' in den LVs landauf/landab vor Jahren noch undenkbar war.
> 
> ...


Jo Kati,

da stösst das freie Wirtschaftsdenken auf das Vereinsleben und stellt fest, dass Prozesse im Vereinsleben in Slowmotion stattfinden und - ehrenamtlich bedingt - deutlich längern dauern. C'est la vie und wir leben halt in einer Demokratie ... sagt man.

Basierend auf unsere AO JHV in HH kann ich jeden Verband nur raten - sachlich wie in HH -  rechtzeitig und ausführlich alle Vor-/Nachteile zum Thema Austritt mit den angeschlossenen Vereinen offen zu diskuttieren. Sich im Vorwege einfach auszutauschen / zu informieren und das Gespräch zu suchen.

Zum Dachverband.
Es gibt viele Menschen die für 50 - 70 Mille das ganze Jahr gerne und hart arbeiten würden. Nur wenige, die meinen es sich leisten zu können für solche Jahresbeiträge nicht eine Stunde in Hamburg einmal Rede und Antwort zu stehen. Nicht einmal auf der eigene HP erwähnt, dass man Präsidentin des DAFV ist. #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

Erste vooooooooooooorsichtige Meldung:

*Satzungsänderung ASVHH und Kündigung DAFV*
Es scheint dieses Mal geklappt zu haben....

Gestern Nacht kurz vor 24 Uhr nahm ich aber das Telefon nicht mehr ab (hab gepennt,) und bekam deswegen statt Schilderung gestern Nacht heute morgen nur ne kurze Nachricht:


> YEEEEAAAAAHHHHHHHH ...|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri aber du wolltest ja nicht den Hörer abnehmen.



Nachdem die Nachricht von einem Teilnehmer kam, dem ich nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen bei Sitzungen und Versammlungen des ASVHH (siehe den Thread hier und den: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313026) eigentlich vorausgesagt hatte, dass die Hamburger das nicht können und wieder versagen werden, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass:
1.:
Satzungsänderung ist durch

2.:
Kündigung DAFV ist durch

3.:
Dass ich heute im Laufe des Tages noch genauere Infos aus Hamburg bekomme.


Sollten sich die Punkte 1 und 2 bewahrheiten:
*Glückwunsch nach Hamburg und an den ASVHH!!!!!!*

Ich habs euch wirklich nicht zugetraut, dass ihrs hinkriegt.
Umso besser, wenn ich mich mal getäuscht hätte!!

Venceremos!!

Vielleicht schreibt auch Wander was dazu, so dass wir direkt Infos haben (der müsste meines Wissens auch dabei gewesen sein)???



PS:
Falls ansonsten evtl. noch Hamburger hier unterwegs sind, die dabei waren:
Ihr könnt natürlich alle berichten, wenn ihr wollt/dürft ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Satzungsänderung Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V. - zu wenig Bienen im Norden??*

Gerade telefonisch erfahren:
*Es stimmt!!*

Satzungsänderung und Kündigung DAFV (dieses Jahr noch kündigen, zum 01.01. 2018 raus) sind mit großer Mehrheit beschlossen worden.


----------



## kati48268 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Satzungsänderung Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V. - zu wenig Bienen im Norden??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Satzungsänderung und Kündigung DAFV (dieses Jahr noch kündigen, zum 01.01. 2018 raus) sind mit großer Mehrheit beschlossen worden.


#6#6#6


Mein |supergri an die vermutlich mitlesende Frau Dr.!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Satzungsänderung Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V. - zu wenig Bienen im Norden??*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322709


----------



## Wander-HH (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Satzungsänderung Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V. - zu wenig Bienen im Norden??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Vielleicht schreibt auch Wander was dazu, so dass wir direkt Infos haben (der müsste meines Wissens auch dabei gewesen sein)???
> ...


 Jo Thomas,

und persönlich bin ich der Meinung, dass es wichtig ist, dass der Hamburger Verband nunmehr alle Optionen auf den Tisch hat. Der Landesverband Hamburg ist jetzt frei und kann demnach seine Zukunft - bereits ab 2017 - planerisch selbst gestalten. 

Ein Stück Freiheit worauf, die dem Hamburger Verband angeschlossene Vereine, auch dank ehemalige Kritiker, wirklich stolz sein können. 

Stand jetzt, bleibt für die Vereinsmitglieder alles beim alten und Mitgliedsausweise / Beitragsmarken können selbstverständlich auch in HH gedruckt werden. Alte Mitgliedsausweise behalten nach wievor ihre Gültigkeit.
 
 Darüber hinaus kann ich über die AO JHV nur gutes berichten. Die Satzungsneufassung war zwar sehr langatmig und hat, begleitet durch einer Rechtsanwältin um Rechtssicherheit zu gewährleisten, eine Menge Zeit gekostet. Dabei gab es sehr viele konstruktive und gute Änderungsvorschläge seitens der Vereinsmitglieder. Der Verband bekommt deswegen jetzt eine Satzung 2.0. 

Der Hamburger Verband ist weiter im Aufwind. Aber eben alles Schritt für Schritt und wie es das Vereinsleben zulässt. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Satzungsänderung Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V. - zu wenig Bienen im Norden??*

Danke für Rückmeldung , Wander!!!


----------

